# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  ارسال داده از طریق GSM

## Omid Rekabsaz

کسی در ارتباط با ارسال داده از طریق GSM یا همان SIM CARDچیزی می دونه...
من می خوام از طریق Pocket PC و SIM Card فرد استفاده کننده با یک سرور ارتباط برقرار کنم و data ارسال کنم...
ممنون

----------


## MM_Mofidi

چند روش دارد
1- غیر برنامه نویسی -استفاده از خدمات دیتا شبکه و استفاده از نرم افزارهایی مثل hyper terminal یا ..
2- برنامه نویسی
   الف)استفاده از GSM Modem بعنوان یک مودم و ارسال دیتا---<نیاز به فعال بودن خدمات دیتا
   ب)استفاده از SMS یا GPRS برای انتقال داده
;)

----------


## Anti_Evil

در حال حاضر بهترین و تنها گزینه ارسال SMS میباشد.

----------


## hmm

gprs  در ایران فعال نیست؟

----------


## Anti_Evil

خیر،

با تشکر،
هادی

----------


## hmm

شنیدم امسال فعال میشه درسته؟

----------


## Anti_Evil

اصولا مخابرات همیشه قول زیاد میده ..
اگه مخابرات همین سرویس هایی رو که در حال حاضر ارائه میده رو بتونه بهینه بکنه "خیلی" کار کرده  :لبخند گشاده!: 

سرویس جدید پیش کش ...

چون داریم از موضوع فاصله می گیریم، پیشنهاد می کنم همینجا بحث سرویس های مخابرات رو خاتمه بدیم [ یا به یه تاپیک مستقل تبدیل کنید ]

با تشکر،
هادی

----------

